# need repair manual for Sunstar



## Sunstar 18 (May 13, 2021)

trying to replace head gasket on Sunstar 18 HP. Having trouble removing cooling shroud around hydraulic cooler to get to the intake manifold bolts. Ideas ?? anyone have the repair manual? Can only find an operators manual on line.


----------



## sixbales (May 18, 2011)

https://www.sepw.com/repair-manuals/simplicity/1701191/


----------

